# AI on the Maryland Side



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

When is your next trip planned? I'm thinking to go in a few weeks. Water temps look decent for stripers off the coast (past the EEZ) and there have got to be a few coming close if the weather cooperates (east wind or south with a surge.) I'm thinking that the seaside migration of the cows and bulls hasn't fully occurred due to the unusual weather.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It would be a real long shot.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You got to play to Win... I say go for it big guy. Fish don't have a set schedule, they come as they please.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Major Migration*



saltandsand said:


> When is your next trip planned? I'm thinking to go in a few weeks. Water temps look decent for stripers off the coast (past the EEZ) and there have got to be a few coming close if the weather cooperates (east wind or south with a surge.) I'm thinking that the seaside migration of the cows and bulls hasn't fully occurred due to the unusual weather.




The migration of huge schools of bait and the Striped ones started last Sunday and there are reports of acres of fish stacked and moving in the ocean more so in Virginia than MD. Good luck!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Teddy said:


> The migration of huge schools of bait and the Striped ones started last Sunday and there are reports of acres of fish stacked and moving in the ocean more so in Virginia than MD. Good luck!


Sounds like AI VA would be a better shot. I would head all the way South on the beach and fish the point... 

Sandcrab


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> When is your next trip planned? I'm thinking to go in a few weeks. Water temps look decent for stripers off the coast (past the EEZ) and there have got to be a few coming close if the weather cooperates (east wind or south with a surge.) I'm thinking that the seaside migration of the cows and bulls hasn't fully occurred due to the unusual weather.


I think your right  Good luck if you head out !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe this is a misunderstanding on my part, but when you say you're "thinking to go in a few weeks", I am thinking you're not talking about this week, you're not talking about a couple weeks (2 weeks), but you're saying that you want to go fishing in three weeks. That puts you at the first of February. And I know I'm going to hear the "you gotta play to win" themes, but really, what are your chances at AI from the sand in the first week of February. You would be lucky to catch some seaweed in my opinion.

Going south like Ron and Teddy said may help your odds, but a lot can change in a few weeks.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Maybe this is a misunderstanding on my part, but when you say you're "thinking to go in a few weeks", I am thinking you're not talking about this week, you're not talking about a couple weeks (2 weeks), but you're saying that you want to go fishing in three weeks. That puts you at the first of February. And I know I'm going to hear the "you gotta play to win" themes, but really, what are your chances at AI from the sand in the first week of February. You would be lucky to catch some seaweed in my opinion.
> 
> Going south like Ron and Teddy said may help your odds, but a lot can change in a few weeks.




Like the week end of President's Day, Feb. 18th. Spawning migration is solid in March. 

Okay, let's get down to the discussion. There is the Fall migration. This is the southward migration that is caused by many things, most notable is that they follow the bait fish, which follows the plankton, which is based on tempurature and currents.

Then there is the Spring migration up into the bay and streams. The Spring migration is driiven by one major influence, water tempurature.

Since this Fall's migration was significantly disrupted, or so some say, by the weather (notably high water temps and storms that came with frequency), I'm thinking that the Fall migration did not fully occur. This would place them ocean bound somewhere along the mid-Atlantic, which is what Teddy confirms.

At some point the spring migration will occur. The largest fish move in the cooler water whereas the masses are trigerred by the spring temp, the larger ones tolerate colder water better. Also the larger ones move first to gain advantage on the feeding. It also takes less energy for the larger fish to move around in cooler water. 

Waiting too long into the spring causes water around the coast to be warmer thus causing less large fish to be closer to the beach. Of course there are upwells and these are an exception that creates a bonus opportunity.

Now there's alot of debate as to what exactly is the triggering tempurature for the Spring move. Instead of my putting my opinion out there I'd like to hear what others think. Many say that 63 degrees is the optimal tempurature overall, but I'm not talking about the oveall optimal tempurature, I'm focusing on that tempurature that sparks the Spring migration into the estuaries.

Interested to hear opinions of others.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't usually watch water temps as much as I watch the calendar. I have a target week that I expect certain species of fish to appear in certain places. I will also make adjustments to my first expeditionary trip based on weather, but it usually doesn't change the date all that much.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I don't usually watch water temps as much as I watch the calendar. I have a target week that I expect certain species of fish to appear in certain places. I will also make adjustments to my first expeditionary trip based on weather, but it usually doesn't change the date all that much.


Care to share your target time zone so I can match this to my experience with temps and conditions.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Care to share your target time zone so I can match this to my experience with temps and conditions.


For what species and which location?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> Like the week end of President's Day, Feb. 18th. Spawning migration is solid in March.
> 
> Okay, let's get down to the discussion. There is the Fall migration. This is the southward migration that is caused by many things, most notable is that they follow the bait fish, which follows the plankton, which is based on tempurature and currents.
> 
> ...


OPPs missed the "few weeks" thing ... Stay home or go South


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

you're way off on water temp triggering the spring migration.

Photoperiod is just about the end all for triggering the migration, water temp and moon phase trigger the actual spawn. Fish will stage for up to a month waiting for the correct water temps and moon. Regardless of flood, bait, and many other elements, they WILL make the journey which is why the calendar is reliable, the photoperiod is nearly identical every year.

Now where they stage is impacted by bait and temp, they will migrate every year around the same time. it will start just before April which is why we get a run of DEbay/Hudson fish in early april. near the end of April the surf will be DEAD as the fish have achieved spawning conditions and are either in the act or staging, starting in early May AI will see VA spawners swimming the coast and it gets heavy about 10-14 days after that as the Chessy stock finally makes it's way by which lasts 10 days or so of GREAT fishing.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the spot on info Charkbait!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes thank you Charkbait. I have been told many times that Mothers Day weekend is during the peak for Stripers at AI.

And I bet the fish know that too. They know it is hard for us male anglers to leave the women in our lives behind and go fishing especially on that weekend.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Charkbait said:


> you're way off on water temp triggering the spring migration.
> 
> Photoperiod is just about the end all for triggering the migration, water temp and moon phase trigger the actual spawn. Fish will stage for up to a month waiting for the correct water temps and moon. Regardless of flood, bait, and many other elements, they WILL make the journey which is why the calendar is reliable, the photoperiod is nearly identical every year.
> 
> Now where they stage is impacted by bait and temp, they will migrate every year around the same time. it will start just before April which is why we get a run of DEbay/Hudson fish in early april. near the end of April the surf will be DEAD as the fish have achieved spawning conditions and are either in the act or staging, starting in early May AI will see VA spawners swimming the coast and it gets heavy about 10-14 days after that as the Chessy stock finally makes it's way by which lasts 10 days or so of GREAT fishing.


Ok, so I understand photoperiod is a dramatic factor when combined sun and moon rise and set. However, what is the definitive photo period that accentuates and makes those solunar events more powerful? Photoperiod, or the measured ratio of daylight to darkness as related to the seasons is a pretty broad time period. Which/what in your opinion is the significant change moments of photoperiodism? Spring and Fall equinox, yes but what other times per se? Are there better light change events than others? In general...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Guys and gals it is real easy. Get an endless supply of bait and fish 24x7 every day of the year. Then you don't need to worry about when they are coming and going as you will always be ready for them 

Actually I love listening to solunar theory ...

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Guys and gals it is real easy. Get an endless supply of bait and fish 24x7 every day of the year. Then you don't need to worry about when they are coming and going as you will always be ready for them
> 
> Actually I love listening to solunar theory ...
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


24x7 is the plan, after I'm done paying my dues to the man, just hope we don't end up in Iran, cause my 24x7 retirement will be going to the can.

Solarlunar periodicity is but one aspect, I think it's worthy of considering. Let's hear some details, please. There are charts set out by location.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am more confused now then ever. Someone please PM when it SEEMS to be a productive time to fish. I got maybe 1 or 2 more excursions in me before the baby arrives in May. I need to make the most of them - lol.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

pho·to·pe·ri·od (ft-pîr-d)
n.
The duration of an organism's daily exposure to light, considered especially with regard to the effect of such exposure on growth and development.

In my mind photoperiod is synonomous with the ratio of sunlight to darkness. I haven't read what triggers the production of eggs but I'd guess that it is also photoperiod related. I'm not sure why nature made them this way either, increased light could signal the best time to breed for the survival of the eggs, spring rains are vital to the success of the breeding season in the northern rivers as turbulent water keeps the eggs up in the water column and from being silted over. Could be the shad and herring, but they are also photoperiod spawners. The increased daylight could signal to the fish that temps are on the rise and to start their migration leaving their comfort zone for colder waters in anticipation of the warm up. 

Fish were caught on the flats last season (and starting about then every season) as early as St. Patricks day, when the water was very cold and dirty, bait was void as well. The numbers increase as the days lenghten and then fish will leave the flats and other staging grounds and trickle into the river mouths feeding and preparing to mate etc. On the first full or new moon once the temperature reaches (I believe don't hold me to this) 57* or greater there will be a spawn, if you pay attention to the boards you can actually follow it up the bay as the waters warm. Seems like each river or area will get hot and heavy for 3-4 days and nights and then stop, this could happen up to 3 different times. Last year there were 2 notable ones and an early one, in late april and again in mid May (new moon creates great tidal flows as well) due to temps being low. This is why we didn't get a good AI run #'s wise until Memorial Day week. so temps and the moon's affect on the tide trigger the spawn but the amount of daylight actually triggers the mirgation to spawn.

As far as better times to fish, well hell I don't know anything about that but I read a lot about the spawn and migration etc. Pay attention to some other boards in the spring, takes the Chessy stock 15-20 days to start hitting the beach at AI. From the flats to AI is over 250 miles so it takes a while.

Last year was a horrid year for boat fishing the bay, water temps coincided with the moon phase put all the fish in the rivers during the first 2 weekends of the season, notably the guys who did well fished the river mouths and not the channel as they usually would, it picked up after that but the season closed shortly after.

I outfished my uncles on their boat early season from the beach, I think these were Roanoke fish who had spawned earlier and had a shorter trip, there was a lull on AI in mid May. I think it was a gap in the two southern stocks migration.

I'll attempt to answer any more questions ya'll have but I'm far from an expert. Just slightly more obsessed then the average bear. Fishing the flats and the beach kind of gives me a unique perspective on the spring run. I can't catch chit in the fall from the beach...


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I was in the same situation last year, baby is growing quickly now but I had to catch my fish early. Are you locked into fishing in MD? Ever caught a bull drum?


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> 24x7 is the plan, after I'm done paying my dues to the man, just hope we don't end up in Iran, cause my 24x7 retirement will be going to the can.
> 
> Solarlunar periodicity is but one aspect, I think it's worthy of considering. Let's hear some details, please. There are charts set out by location.


I think the solarlunar theory is impaired during spawning migrations, there are too many other variables. If you are talking resident fish or fish who are not migrating then moon phase comes in to play more when they are in their normal feeding patterns IMO.

All I know is that different moon phases make the tides bigger and stronger then others and predatory fish like that. New moon is my favorite from the beach...at least last time I checked it was. The 24x7 theory is right on, I'm a pretty lucky fisher, not lucky because I have luck but lucky because my wife let me fish for 3 days straight on the beach. Luck is directly related to time on sand when fishing AI at any time of the year. Sometimes you catch them right away, others it takes 2 days of soaking bait.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is a suggestion. Go back and do a search on this and other boards see when the big fish were being reported. I have a 3 year list of fish being caught in the bay (taken from the maryland fishing book that comes out every year). In it they list the last years reports by week. I use that as a guide to see when and where the fish have been showing up and us that as a guide.

SandFlea posted as similar thing on Drums somewhere with a chart about dates of big ums.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Charkbait said:


> I think the solarlunar theory is impaired during spawning migrations, there are too many other variables. If you are talking resident fish or fish who are not migrating then moon phase comes in to play more when they are in their normal feeding patterns IMO.
> 
> All I know is that different moon phases make the tides bigger and stronger then others and predatory fish like that. New moon is my favorite from the beach...at least last time I checked it was. The 24x7 theory is right on, I'm a pretty lucky fisher, not lucky because I have luck but lucky because my wife let me fish for 3 days straight on the beach. Luck is directly related to time on sand when fishing AI at any time of the year. Sometimes you catch them right away, others it takes 2 days of soaking bait.


What do I think?
To quote a famous funny guy: "I like the way you think... I'm gonna keep my eye on you." 
- Sam Kinison - Back To School -


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

So, if nobody objects, I'd like to hi-jack my own thread, if there is such a thing.

Let's focus on listing the variables and then see how they are rated in order of importance. Kindly include you're experience level or successfulness.

Without moving to fast, hope nobody minds if I start.

In order of importance, 1 being most important and no limitation of the variables, here's how I rate the factors:

1. Presence of bait fish.
2. Temperature of water.
3. Tide movement.
4. Structure or rip.
5. Changing weather pattern.

High, medium, low 
Experience = medium
Success = tending to high.

This is just an idea to get a dialogue of some structure (no pun intended) on the topic. I know some of the factors are inter-related but hey it's worth a shot to get the convo moving.

Hey Chark... if this ain't the way you wanna obsess on the topic then just feed in. I too am a similar fisherman, mostly beach and spring runs well, fall is okay but then maybe I'm just reflecting on being washed out of my fall trips in 2007 as AI was closed on some of the days planned for fall trips.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

This assumes I'm not fishing the peak of the migration but even then some of these will make it better (or worse).

1. location (Reading the beach is #1)
2. wind and it's influence on water temp (bait too)
3. Time on sand

Don't care much about tide, or anything else when fishing AI in my experience.

That's all I need for confidence in my spot, which leads to fishing harder and longer which leads to LUCK.

experience = low
success = I catch target species more then I skunk whatever that means, one giant and I consider the year a success.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Charkbait said:


> This assumes I'm not fishing the peak of the migration but even then some of these will make it better (or worse).
> 
> 1. location (Reading the beach is #1)
> 2. wind and it's influence on water temp (bait too)
> ...




I tend to agree except I put tide before structure because the size of the tide tends to affect structure.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I catch 75% of my AI spring Stripes on the last half of the outgoing. I swear I think they like to tickle their bellies along the inside of the outer bar in skinny water. Other weird thing about AI is some of the biggest beasts are on a west wind and flat seas. To be honest I gave up trying to figure this stuff out. Just fish whenever you can hold with 10oz or less. There does seem to be diff waves of fish every year. I guess as Chark suggested probaby diff spawning grounds for diff rivers etc. That Cinco de Mayo run of hogs we had few years back might have been from VA or NC rivers but typically I have always got my biggest near end of May which were probably the MD fish. After that Striper tourney skunk I gave up on the Fall bite and just hunted. Fall used to be a good bite????


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Fall used to be good years ago. I had stopped fishing and hunting to go to night school and work full time (bad, bad, bad but hey I got two new careers.)

This fall the weather snuffed my fishing out. Hunting was good as usual with two in the freezer. Would like to add one more by the end of the season.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Questions - 

There is camping available on AI Maryland, right?

Is a beach permit required for ORVs on the beaches on AI MD?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Questions -
> 
> There is camping available on AI Maryland, right?
> 
> Is a beach permit required for ORVs on the beaches on AI MD?


Yes to both questions. Google up the Assateague Island *National* Park for more information. The ORV pass is good for AI VA and AI MD. However AI VA doesn't open up until the late summer / early Fall for ORV'ers


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Just like to add:

No fires on the beach on the MD side, but decent pits at the campsites.

On the MD side there's the Federal and you can have fires on the beach but no pit at the campsite (just a BBQ pit-like thing.) And I've seen them be arrested for making fires outside of the BBQ-thing.

I'm more interested in fishing than making fires...heck I gotta fireplace at home...but then again a fire on the beach is decent (just hate hauling the wood and making it when there's a breeze....kids love the marshmallows.) 

All good fun.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ...The ORV pass is good for AI VA and AI MD. However AI VA doesn't open up until the late summer / early Fall for ORV'ers


Heard that VA will be imposing some restrictions on the MD AI ORV pass for fishing in AI VA. Did anyone hear about this?

Sandcrab


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yes to both questions. Google up the Assateague Island *National* Park for more information. The ORV pass is good for AI VA and AI MD. However AI VA doesn't open up until the late summer / early Fall for ORV'ers


So it's the same ORV pass (I think $70 if I remember correctly) that you use to get on the beach at Chincoteague???


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

critter gitter said:


> I think I catch 75% of my AI spring Stripes on the last half of the outgoing. I swear I think they like to tickle their bellies along the inside of the outer bar in skinny water. Other weird thing about AI is some of the biggest beasts are on a west wind and flat seas. To be honest I gave up trying to figure this stuff out. Just fish whenever you can hold with 10oz or less. There does seem to be diff waves of fish every year. I guess as Chark suggested probaby diff spawning grounds for diff rivers etc. That Cinco de Mayo run of hogs we had few years back might have been from VA or NC rivers but typically I have always got my biggest near end of May which were probably the MD fish. After that Striper tourney skunk I gave up on the Fall bite and just hunted. Fall used to be a good bite????



That's why I put in the caveat about the migration, that west stuff is a funny thing. I think it's just coincidence and the fish are borderline starved out from the run and looking for an easy meal in the surf, doesn't matter what the wind is doing during that time, they just need to eat. In the fall they have more energy and are more apt to stay offshore rounding up schools of bait. I know it's been kicked around on other boards as far as the population decline, I think that is a part of it, actually a big part. I think there are strains of fish that are predisposed to being more inshore based, those numbers are declining while the offshore EEZ fish are untouched most of the year save for June-July in MA and Dec in VA. So when fisheries reviews populations they come up with great numbers, their biomass numbers are in my opinion skewed by the EEZ population that is unavailable to inshore fishers for much of the year. Draw a straight line on a map from Montauk to the CBBT, pretty telling as well, seems like that's just where the reports put the fish as well, about 5-10 miles out.

Stripers are cool but I want some Drum, now there is a fishery that is managed well and only getting better.

Imagine a run on the beach in the Spring and Fall of stripers where you can catch 50's but have to release them. With the size of the fish showing at the CBBT, I think we could be there in 10 years if a slot were imposed. 1 fish 18"-30"...watch it explode. Course before that we need to solve the bunker problem so they have something to eat instead of bay anchovies.

Oh, and I think you're right Dave on the early May giants, I'm pretty sure they are Roanoke strain, I got some nice 43" & 45" but not huge ones that same weekend this year but the fishing was generally SLOW until later on. One thing is for sure, I'm zeroing in on the spawning vacancy on the beach and should be able to avoid it this year. Hope to get down early Apr for the DE bay Hudson run. Bloodworms way out seem to be the key, at least that's what the DE guys use, they'll take you broke though. I think that is your best chance for good eating size 28"-35" fish in the spring, I couldn't find any under that to take home last season in May. Course I'm not complaining, that was my best month of fishing ever. One of the only one catching at AI and then slayed the sharks in SC for a week, add in the OBX drums and it was as lucky a spring as I could ever hope for, hope I didn't use it all up at once.


----------

